

Use Lion's emoji to hack Google ads - smilliken
http://blog.mixrank.com/google-hack-lets-you-include-images-in-search

======
chime
Why does Google use a blacklist of characters and not a whitelist? Only
letters, numbers, punctuations in targeted languages should be allowed.

~~~
cleverjake
what makes you think that they don't do this?

~~~
chime
> Any ad that contains a character from a predefined blacklist of special
> characters is automatically flagged for manual review and promptly denied by
> Google's approvals department.

I can understand the use of blacklist for flagging for manual review. But I
don't understand why new, previously-unknown characters are allowed. If they
were using whitelist for approved characters, certainly the emoji characters
would have been stripped, replaced, or flagged for review.

------
evilswan
Google will patch this quickly, AdWords integrity is critical to them.

